# The big D



## fred327 (Apr 30, 2011)

My wife and I have been discussing whether we should stay together for a while now. One main problem is my sexual appitite is much greater than hers in both content and frequency. There are a whole other string of problems as well, me disrespecting her, not helping out with kids, and a whole bunch of other ignorance on my part. Today, with good cause, she told me it was over. It's over. We're getting a divorce. I still love her, and have hopes, but she want's it to be done. I'm rather sure she's thoroughly considered and and solidly made up her mind and she won't change it. Because I'm pretty sure she's made up her mind, I want to start moving on in as fast of fashion as it makes sense. We have two kids, around 10. How the he[[ do we tell them???? Even after it's over, I want to be friends with her, so I want to do it in as respectful, equal, loving fashion as possible. She's also been a pretty good mom. Anyone have any good resources how to tell the kids?


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Sit down with them.. both you and your wife.. and explain to them honestly whats going on.. say something like, "Mom and dad love you very much and will always be here for you. But, mom and dad are having a lot of problems that we are not sure we can work out, so we will be living in different places."

Don't give them the dirty details.. be general but honest. AND REASSURE THEM OVER AND OVER of how much you love them and will be there for them. both you and your wife have to do this! And then ask the kids if they have any questions. If they do, answer them honestly and respectfully no matter how silly the question seems to you. My son asked my H if he could keep the xbox if he moves out. It was a very serious question for him. So just answer anything no matter how silly it seems.

But make sure you and your wife both do this together, that way any questions that get addressed will minimize any urge to "finger point" or "cast blame"


----------

